# Motherwort?



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I have been searching for an herbal anti anxiety remedy. I recently found motherwort on a list, does anyone have any experience with it for this use? Any other suggestions?
I ordered some online and took less than half the recommended dose and it immediately made me very tired. While that was nice, it wasnt exactly what I was looking for. I will test various doses to see if I can adjust the effects.
Does anyone grow it for tea or for other methods like oil?

Thanks!


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Not sure what form of motherwort you are using, I tend to not use capsule form herbal supplements, so I'm not much help there. A motherwort tincture can be used, about 10 drops whenever you feel the need.

I drink nettle infusion daily. Helps with focusing energy and relieving stress; probably the calcium in it, so a glass of warm milk will work to some extent. An occasional oatstraw infusion or herbal tea with oatstraw in it can calm the senses, much like an oatmeal bath is soothing. The smell of roses helps calm the nerves too.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks! The motherwort I have is a tincture.
I bought some nettle (dried) and have used it in tea with yarrow, but didnt notice any effect, but I was just trying it for kicks and I hear (mostly from yall) thats its good for you.
I will check out the oatstraw.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

The way I fix infusion:
At night, put one cup nettles (or whatever you are using) in a quart jar, fill to just about the rim with boiling water, close jar. Let it steep overnight on the counter. Strain and store in the fridge. Drink throughout the day, I usually drink it warm in the am and pm, iced throughout the day. Any left at the end of the day gets poured onto my rose bushes and I make a fresh batch. You can start with making about half that much to keep from wasting any. I always use just one herb at a time in an infusion, although I regularly drink herbal tea blends.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Dried or fresh?
Next years garden will contain more herbs, methinks. I currently grow peppermint and lemon balm for teas.
Can you use lavender in the same way?


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

I use cut, dried nettles, it stores well in canning jars in the cabinet. For lavender I use it in herbal tea blends. If you wanted to make an infusion, I'd only use about 2-3 tablespoons dried or 1/3-1/2 cup fresh in a quart and steep maybe an hour at most simply because lavender is a stronger taste to me.

Two herbalists who have great free recipes online and in books are Rosemary Gladstar and Susun Weed.

www.susunweed.com
Lots of free information

Easiest way to find Rosemary's info is to read her books or watch her youtube videos.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks, will definitely check those out.

The motherwort 'tea' is brewing now, and I added some yarrow. Will flavor it with honey or cinnamon once I try it.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Traditional Medicinal Tea brand Gypsy Cold Care tea:

1 part peppermint leaf
1 part elder flower
1 part yarrow leaf and flower

Let equal parts of the tea blend steep for 45 minutes. Good to lower fever, helps sinus congestion and allergies.

Just thought I'd pass it on in the same thread since you mentioned yarrow and peppermint. Rosemary Gladstar was one of the people involved in the startup of the brand.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Funny you mention that stuff! My girl doesnt listen to any of my quasi hippie drivel when it comes to herbs. I always offer her some kind of tea when shes not feeling too well, so much so that its now just a joke. Last week her friend at work gives her some of that stuff, and shes all over it. Honestly, it kinda pissed me off. 
I guess as long as shes taking it, maybe eventually see things a little differently...

I assume you grow your own? Im thinking maybe I should grow more herbs than food next year, and I can spread herbs all over the place outside the garden.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

I grow several herbs, we have a greenhouse, so that helps. I have that hippie vibe of believing that part of the healing energy in a plant comes from growing and harvesting what you use. What I don't grow, I buy from a couple of trusted organic sources. I have been fortunate to meet and learn from some great herbalists.

Your girl, at least she is listening to someone pointing her in the right direction.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

For me its about the natural aspects. Lately more people I know who are totally not into any hippie/nature stuff have been saying to me that for every ailment, nature has a cure. While I dont believe it 100% when it comes to the human body, as we are _relatively_ contained systems, there is definitely a good measure of truth to it.

Thank you!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Especially if you look at most of the pharmacy drugs. Biggest part of them are just synthesized copies of somthing they found in nature that worked.


----------

